# New style Alfine8 twist shifter?



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Maybe a European model, wonder if anyone has tried one?

I ordered one, as it looks like it might let me get my brake lever positioned more to my liking.

Product


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This the one to get...

Shimano SL-8S30 Nexus Revoshifter (8 Speed) : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## sealcove (Apr 26, 2004)

Might there be a version for the Alfine 11?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^No, it's a Nexus shifter and they only go to 8 speeds.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This setup works great for me. The shifter is a little bulky compared to Sram twisters but works well so far. ~$12


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks really decent!

The rubber looks less voluminous to me compared to the old Nexus-shifter. 
It´s nearly impossible to get a grip in the same width.
Could you compare the two models already (handling, width, quality and so on)?

Cheers,
Flo


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have only tried the rapid fire shifter, so it's hard to compare. The grip area is definitely bigger than a regular twist shifter but matches the cork/foam grips I use pretty well. I cut about 1/2" off the shifter grip to get my brake levers symmetrical.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Zerodebikes - , SRAlfine shifter


----------

